# Ibook qui devient fou !!??!!



## semac (20 Juin 2005)

J'ai un ibook 14" 933mhz avec 640 mo de ram. jusqu'à il y a 1 semaine, aucun soucis avec !!
mais depuis peu tout part de travers. il plante totalement (souris figé, touche inactive) impossible de le redémarrer, impossible de redémarrer sur un cd, ou alors un fois sur 10 et la pluspart du temps lorsque je lance diskwarrior il se fige en cours de réparation idem avec le disque système !
j'ai réussi à tester le hard et pas de problème détecté, la ram semble ok, le dd aussi !!
bref je sèche un peu, peut-être cela vient-il de la pile interne, quelqu'un à déjà eu ce type de problème ?
merci de m'aider car je n'ai plus de solution !!! ah au fait il n'est plus en sous garantie car il a 18 mois...


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2005)

As-tu fait quelque chose de spécial depuis une semaine ? Installation matérielle, logicielle ?


----------



## semac (20 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> As-tu fait quelque chose de spécial depuis une semaine ? Installation matérielle, logicielle ?


merci de me le demander, j'avais oublié ça !
j'ai juste fait la mise à jour du system, par le net, mais tout c'est bien passé.


----------



## computerblue (20 Juin 2005)

Salut Semac.

ton problème me rappelle un peu celui que j'ai connu il y a quelques semaines et que j'ai rapporté dans ces colonnes. je sais pas si ça a a voir, mais mon ibook14' 1 Ghz est de la même génération que le tien (janvier 2004). Bref, la souris qui se fige, la difficulté, voire impossibilité à redémarrer (le mien redémarrait mieux et tenait le coup plus longtemps - quelques minutes - lorsque je le laissais "se reposer" longtemps), test hardware ok, réinstallation du système avec effacement des données effectuée sans rien changer au problème... Au final, disque dur et carte mère à changer (les détails sont sur mon post) selon le devis du centre agréé apple).

Désolé pour ce message guère rassurant   

Toute mon empathie,

CB


----------



## semac (20 Juin 2005)

computerblue a dit:
			
		

> Salut Semac.
> Désolé pour ce message guère rassurant
> 
> Toute mon empathie,
> ...



  :hein:   

Noonnnn je rêve la !!!
mais ça ressemble étrangement à ce que tu as eu !!
le seul soucis c'est que mon mac n'est plus sous garantie !!
bon peux tu me donner le lien de ton post stp


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> Noonnnn je rêve la !!!
> mais ça ressemble étrangement à ce que tu as eu !!
> ...


plus de 3000 posts au compteur et tu demande à notre nioubie le lien de son post alors qu'il n'en a posté que 4, dont un ici ?? Tu ne pousserais pas un peu la charité ??


----------



## semac (20 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> plus de 3000 posts au compteur et tu demande à notre nioubie le lien de son post alors qu'il n'en a posté que 4, dont un ici ?? Tu ne pousserais pas un peu la charité ??


Autant pour moi :rose: 
j'avais pas vu :rose: 

bon ça qu'arrive que l'on ne soit pas super attentif !!


----------



## semac (1 Juillet 2005)

Je suis fou de rage !!!!!!!!!    

Envoi de mon niBook chez le réparateur suite à mes problèmes... verdict sans appel : carte mère OUT !!!
18 mois, utilisé à raison de 1 à 2 heures par jour maxi, jamais transporté et poum carte mère morte.   

J'ai appelé Apple, qui me répond que mon ordi ne fait pas parti de programme de rappel suite à des problèmes. Donc je n'ai plus qu'à payer environ 900 à 950 euros Hors Taxe soit près de 1100 euros pour changer ma carte mère !!!   
Merci Apple


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fou de rage !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Envoi de mon niBook chez le réparateur suite à mes problèmes... verdict sans appel : carte mère OUT !!!
> 18 mois, utilisé à raison de 1 à 2 heures par jour maxi, jamais transporté et poum carte mère morte.
> ...



ouch!!!  
Ton iBook n'avait jamais donne signe de faiblesse auparavant? Meme pas un signe?


----------



## daffyb (3 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fou de rage !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Envoi de mon niBook chez le réparateur suite à mes problèmes... verdict sans appel : carte mère OUT !!!
> 18 mois, utilisé à raison de 1 à 2 heures par jour maxi, jamais transporté et poum carte mère morte.
> ...


A ce prix là, tu ferais mieux d'en acheter un nouveau... plus puissant, avec une garantie. Tu dois pouvoir vendre l'ancien en pièces détachées... 
Bon courage


----------



## semac (5 Juillet 2005)

natbateman a dit:
			
		

> ouch!!!
> Ton iBook n'avait jamais donne signe de faiblesse auparavant? Meme pas un signe?


Rien de rien, aucun signe avant coureur !!!!
un jour plantage en navigant sur le net tout c'est figé et boum terminé !!


----------



## semac (5 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> A ce prix là, tu ferais mieux d'en acheter un nouveau... plus puissant, avec une garantie. Tu dois pouvoir vendre l'ancien en pièces détachées...
> Bon courage



Merci, je pense que ça va finir comme ça, mais je ne pensais pas que ça se revendait en pièce détachée !


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je pense que ça va finir comme ça, mais je ne pensais pas que ça se revendait en pièce détachée !


ebay est ton ami 
Tu peux aussi faire un tout sur www.powerbook-fr.com


----------



## ymathias (5 Juillet 2005)

En effet je travaille dans le graphisme et le cas que vous citez me rapelle étrangement trois cas concrets :
1- le miens : je réalise une mise à jour de l'os par internet sur mon ibook g4 12 pouces et là : plantage à gogo. Par chance j'ai réinstallé en formatant et là plus aucun soucis..

2- Un ami : après une mise à jour sur un powerbook 17 pouces : plantages sans arrêts en réinstallant tout va meiux..

3- Un formateur que nous avons eu : ibook g4 12 pouces : mise à jour du système : depuis plantages sévères et aucune manière de le remettre en marche...par contre je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles si son pb s'est arrangé en réinstallant et formatant.

Voilà, il me semble que certaines mises à jour sont quand même problématiques...

Une dernière question : aviez vous des anti-virus ?

merci.

yann


----------



## semac (6 Juillet 2005)

je vais tout de même essayer de reformater la machine et de tout réinstaller, le problème c'est que je peux démarrer avec un CD !!!!!  

je suis obligé de le mettre en mode target !  

je vous tien au courant !

@+


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je vais tout de même essayer de reformater la machine et de tout réinstaller, *le problème c'est que je peux démarrer avec un CD !!!!!*
> 
> je suis obligé de le mettre en mode target !
> 
> ...


il ne manquerait pas la négation à tout hasard


----------



## semac (11 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> il ne manquerait pas la négation à tout hasard


oups  

effectivement, je ne peux pas démarrer avec un CD !!
j'ai donc tenté en mode target !
effacement du disque, ok
réinsatallation du système, ça démarre impécable, je me dis hummmm cool ça va repartir !!!
penses-tu au bout de 6-7 minutes tout se fige et plus moyen de continuer l'installe !!
bref mort de chez mort !!  

a pu qu'à racheter un nouveau niBook !!
mais du coup j'hésite !!
je voudrais pas passer sur PC :rose:


----------



## iPower (11 Juillet 2005)

Franchement, ca fait peur, un portable grillé au bout de 18 mois


----------



## jlvande (13 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ibook 14" 933mhz avec 640 mo de ram. jusqu'à il y a 1 semaine, aucun soucis avec !!
> mais depuis peu tout part de travers. il plante totalement (souris figé, touche inactive) impossible de le redémarrer, impossible de redémarrer sur un cd, ou alors un fois sur 10 et la pluspart du temps lorsque je lance diskwarrior il se fige en cours de réparation idem avec le disque système !
> j'ai réussi à tester le hard et pas de problème détecté, la ram semble ok, le dd aussi !!
> bref je sèche un peu, peut-être cela vient-il de la pile interne, quelqu'un à déjà eu ce type de problème ?
> merci de m'aider car je n'ai plus de solution !!! ah au fait il n'est plus en sous garantie car il a 18 mois...



Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi ! par contre, ça peut peut-être arranger mes affaires ton gros problème. je suis à la recherche d'une coque d'ibook 14". serait-tu prêt à me vendre celle de ta machine ?

merci
Macmaniak !


----------



## chagregel (13 Juillet 2005)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi ! par contre, ça peut peut-être arranger mes affaires ton gros problème. je suis à la recherche d'une coque d'ibook 14". serait-tu prêt à me vendre celle de ta machine ?
> 
> merci
> Macmaniak !



 Le principe de messages privés sur Macgeneration fonctionne très bien :modo:


----------



## computerblue (18 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups
> 
> effectivement, je ne peux pas démarrer avec un CD !!
> j'ai donc tenté en mode target !
> ...



Re-salut Semac.

Effectivement, je constate que c'était bien le même problème que pour mon iBook (je ne trouve pas que les problèmes cités par ymathias correspondent, par contre). J'avais aussi tenté la réinstallation du système, non sans quelques "figeages" avant la fin totale de l'opération. J'avais même réussi à tout réinstaller ce qui m'avait donné beaucoup d'espoir (penses-tu ! l'ordi qui fonctionne normalement pendant toute une installation - un bon quart d'heure - alors qu'il n'arrêtait pas de planter au bout de deux minutes, j'y croyais à fond), mais juste après, au moment de remplir les données de l'utilisateur : kernel panic ! puis refigeage comme avant.

un dénommé "fioupi" a lui aussi signalé un problème similaire sur le fil que j'avais créé. Et, comme par hasard, son ordi date de fin 2003. Est-ce que ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de chercher s'il y a d'autres témoignages et de titiller Apple ? (perso, j'ai eu la chance de m'en sortir pour 300 euros, mais si j'avais dû casquer pour un ordi neuf au bout de 18 mois...)

À toi de voir.

CB


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

merci COmputerblue pour ton témoignage, mais j'ai déjà appelé Apple à ce sujet, en leur précisant que sur MacG plusieurs personnes avaient témoignés des mêmes problèmes, mais visiblement nos générations d'iBook ne font pas partie de projet de rappelle pour quelques soucis que ce soit !! les anciennes générations sont concernées par des programmes de rappelle, mes pas les notre    :rose: 

tant pis, mais j'hésite à racheter un protable, voir un mac !! je suis un peu déçu par Apple sur ce coup là, je me dis qu'un bon PC chez un assembleur pas cher, s'il lache au bout de 12 ou 18 mois se sera toujours moins cher !! je sais ça peut paraître idiot mais...


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

allez voir ici ça peut vous aider !!


----------



## fioupi (23 Août 2005)

J'ai le même problème que toi, j'ai acheté mon iBook G4 en novembre 2003. La carte mère est morte. 
Apple refuse de me l'échanger (le programme d'échange de carte mère concerne seulement les G3). C'est bizarre, j'ai exactement les mêmes symptômes qui sont décrits sur leur site. La seul réponse d'Apple, est que j'aurais dû souscrire un abonnement AppleCare, il n'ont même pas confiance en leur matériel !!!  


 Je crois que je vais acheter un PC, il y en a qui sont garantie 2 ans....


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

fioupi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème que toi, j'ai acheté mon iBook G4 en novembre 2003. La carte mère est morte.
> Apple refuse de me l'échanger (le programme d'échange de carte mère concerne seulement les G3). C'est bizarre, j'ai exactement les mêmes symptômes qui sont décrits sur leur site. La seul réponse d'Apple, est que j'aurais dû souscrire un abonnement AppleCare, il n'ont même pas confiance en leur matériel !!!
> 
> 
> Je crois que je vais acheter un PC, il y en a qui sont garantie 2 ans....


Hélas Apple est très peu souple sur ce point !! moi je suis en train de négocier avec mon fournisseur informatique avec lequel j'ai acheté ma machine, mais c'est totalement indépendant d'Apple !!


----------

